# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  برنامه نویسی موبایل بوسیله delphi

## saeidmot

باسلام
می خواستم از دوستان عزیز بپرسم که چطور می توان بوسیله delphi برای گوشیهای موبایل برنامه نویسی کرد. آیا SDK  های delphi  را می توان دانلود کرد.
با تشکر

----------


## mousamk

در این صفحه چند تا نرم‌افزار برای برنامه‌نویسی موبایل در دلفی معرفی شده.

----------


## مرد مباح

در کدوم صفحه؟
اینجا که فقط همین لینک وجود داره.

----------


## mosaheb

موضوعی که  saeidmot عزیز اشاره کردن خیلی جذاب و مهمه 

اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره ممنون می شم بگه

مرد مباح عزیز

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عیز گذاشتن

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر امتاز دهی است و شما می

----------


## mosaheb

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر امتاز دهی است و شما می تونید لینک به همراه توضیحات

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر امتاز دهی است و شما می تونید لینک به همراه توضیحات در مورد 10 برنامه اول از نظر

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر امتاز دهی است و شما می تونید لینک به همراه توضیحات در مورد 10 برنامه اول از نظر این سایت را در

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر امتاز دهی است و شما می تونید لینک به همراه توضیحات در مورد 10 برنامه اول از نظر این سایت را در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل

مرد مباح عزیز 

این صفحه که لینکش را mousamk عزیز گذاشتن لینک به یکی از سایتهای معتبر امتاز دهی است و شما می تونید لینک به همراه توضیحات در مورد 7 برنامه اول از نظر این سایت را در مورد برنامه نویسی موبایل ببینید

که اولین اون  Pocket Studio هست

mousamk ممنونم خیلی مفید بود

----------

